
Thoughts on Foam and GitJournal for Zettelkasten/note taking? - rohithkp
https://foambubble.github.io/
======
rohithkp
I have been using
[Foam]([https://foambubble.github.io/](https://foambubble.github.io/)) along
with [GitJournal]([https://gitjournal.io/](https://gitjournal.io/)) for all my
note taking. I believe this is the ideal setup for all my writing needs as 1\.
this offers support for Zettelkasten-like tags(although GitJournal needs Graph
view implemented) 2\. No vendor lock-in 3\. Completely open-source

What is your current note taking setup? What are your thoughts on this
particular setup?

~~~
vhanda
I'm actively working on a Graph View, I have a prototype already ready :)

~~~
rohithkp
That's great! Would love to try it out.

